# so, who is working on what?



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Just curious, who is working on what projects at this time? I have three on the go at the moment, a tele thinline and two PRS (ish) looking guitars.
I'm heading out of town on Sunday until around Christmas time so they will just have to sit and wait until I get home. What are the rest of you guys up to?:rockon2:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> Just curious, who is working on what projects at this time? I have three on the go at the moment, a tele thinline and two PRS (ish) looking guitars.
> I'm heading out of town on Sunday until around Christmas time so they will just have to sit and wait until I get home. What are the rest of you guys up to?:rockon2:


THIS THREAD IS COMPLETELY USELESS WITHOUT PICS.

Need Pics

There, I said it both ways. :smile:


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Warmoth J bass just needs the Audere preamp and it will be done.









5 string walnut 35 scale in early stages. Have not finalized all the spec yet.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice, The Warmouth looks great but I'm really digging the walnut. I'll have to try and get some pic of what I'm working on tomorrow and post them. The tele just needs the final clear coat , buffing and assembly but I still have to carve the other two bodies and finish up the necks. So they have a ways to go.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I have two more 'two tonne Teles' (2" black walnut one piece bodies), a canary yellow hot-rod strat, a squire affinity P-Bass project and an old prototype that I have kicking around is getting a coat or paint and a scalloped fretboard. These are all in various stages of being finished, just waiting for some free time.

Before all this gets done, I have to squeeze out a TVO Kids promo guitar somewhere as well as it has been back burnered too many times.

When I get caught up on these I want to make a SRV Hamiltone-ish prototype for a production model.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Hey Lowtones....I am now working on three acoustics...Two East Indian Rosewoods and one Mahogany....Built myself a side bending jig ,which works as smooth as butter, and a binding jig....I'm in piggy heaven now that I am back to building after all summer....Will post some pics later.....Lab


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow, you guys are all keeping busy. I'm, unfortunately too busy making a living , to be getting any serious guitar time in the shop. Which is what I really want to be doing. Oh well it should get better next year. I can hardly wait for AJ to chime in. He's probably been knocking off a guitar a week in his spare time. That boy has far too much energy. LOL


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice J Bass, Greenman... My brother just got an Audere preamp for his Vintage Modified Squier Jazz - hasn't popped it in yet.

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> Wow, you guys are all keeping busy. I'm, unfortunately too busy making a living , to be getting any serious guitar time in the shop. Which is what I really want to be doing. Oh well it should get better next year. I can hardly wait for AJ to chime in. He's probably been knocking off a guitar a week in his spare time. That boy has far too much energy. LOL


Ha! Lowtones, I was just wondering what you may be up to these days...

I am just working on a LP copy currently, then I dont think I will be building any more for a while. I got married in Sept. and priorities change a bit now, not as much free time 

I have a build thread running over on HC as usual. Here is a pic of where I am as of a few days ago. Hope to have it done in another week and a half...

Definitely cutting back now though, I have about 17 guitars and I am starting to not be able to play them all...

AJC


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> I am just working on a LP copy currently, then I dont think I will be building any more for a while. I got married in Sept. and priorities change a bit now, not as much free time
> 
> I have a build thread running over on HC as usual. Here is a pic of where I am as of a few days ago. Hope to have it done in another week and a half...
> 
> ...


Awesome, a new build thread! I was absolutely fascinated by your LP Jr. thread. And what you did for the young fellow (Connor?) was just magnificent. It's cool when a young person really takes in interest in something constructive and wants to learn everything about it.

And congrats on the marriage!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

1PUTTS said:


> Awesome, a new build thread! I was absolutely fascinated by your LP Jr. thread. And what you did for the young fellow (Connor?) was just magnificent. It's cool when a young person really takes in interest in something constructive and wants to learn everything about it.
> 
> And congrats on the marriage!


Thanks! I am having fun - but like Lowtones my work is keeping me very very busy. My business gets more work each year and I have less time to do my own things. 

I do have two other builds to do actually but not for me. I am going to be building two more guitars for Connor and his brother - an Explorer and a PRS style, but I am just helping them again. We have all the parts and just need to get started cutting wood... soon I hope!

AJC


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> Ha! Lowtones, I was just wondering what you may be up to these days...
> 
> I am just working on a LP copy currently, then I dont think I will be building any more for a while. I got married in Sept. and priorities change a bit now, not as much free time
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the wedding.:banana: The LP looks great. As ususal, I'm once again away with work so nothing is getting done on guitars for a while. I look forward to pics of the finished LP.


----------



## fullscale (Jan 11, 2008)

You'll have to teach me how to carve a top like that, since I'd love to build a LP custom!

I'm trying to get time to work on my very first project, a cross between a MusicMan Axis and Peavey Wolfgang. I cut the lower cutaway a bit too deep, and the bottom side of the neck will have virtually no body material next to it. Any suggestions? I'll post pics of it when I figure out how...


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Well I have a few too many on the go
All tele's
Here is the first one
Ash H/H pickup configuration 










Next one is also ash
Since the pic there has been W/R/W binding added to the front and white on the back.Might try a black burst on this one









Next in line is an Walnut thinline,full 2" thick
I have started chambering it out since the pic and have the f-hole rough cut in the top










Top


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Up next is another thinline
Since the pic I have cut out the body(alder) and rough cut the f-hole in the top
No pic of them except this one of the top










And last(I think)
The Cedar one


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Very cool Marty, I am getting the impression that you have a thing for teles.


----------

